# My Fatty Split



## jamminjimi (Dec 30, 2009)

Has anyone had thier fatty split. I put two on the smoker and both split on the seams. I packaged b oth in Saran wrap and did the spin trick. I will get Qview to work and take some pics. Jim


----------



## jaxgatorz (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey Jim, dont worry.. Im sure most of us have had that happen before...... After the saran wrap did u put them back in the fridge( or freezer) to firm up?? And were they wrapped in bacon?  Both of those help with that issue... Dont give up, fatties rawk !!! Happy smokes


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 30, 2009)

It sounds like the seams just did not get sealed all the way thru and that they split from the inside. That is what happened to one of mine


----------



## jamminjimi (Dec 30, 2009)

One was wrapped in Bacon. One was not. Yes I chilled in frig for a couple of hours.














Might have I gotten it to cold?
I could tell when the Bacon split. I seen a very quick rise in temps.


----------



## cppbrian (Dec 31, 2009)

its hard to tell with that picture, but what did you have as a stuffing? was it something that would expand when cooked? how much did the sausage overlap when it was sealed?

I bet it still tasted good :-)


----------



## fire it up (Dec 31, 2009)

From your picture I would guess you had the seam sitting at the top, when making a fattie you should place it in the smoker seam down so it won't pull away as it cooks.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow, mine have never pulled away like that before... It happens though... Whatever doesn't kill us, makes us stronger!


----------



## jamminjimi (Dec 31, 2009)

I did go seam up. I still have one in the frig. I will try seam down. Thanks for the tip.

Jim


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 31, 2009)

I'd say it was sitting seam side up. Look at it like this.

Just tell anyone who asks, "It was bursting with flavor" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I have had them do that to me when making them. Did you do the plastic wrap thing where you wrap it in saran wrap, then give it a few spins to tighten things up? May help to sorta "glue" things together, but in the future, try seam side down, I think that will help.


----------



## notaryglenn (Dec 31, 2009)

When doing the Fatties with the Saran wrap, do you wrap the fattie with the bacon on, or before putting on the bacon?


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 31, 2009)

I wrap mine with bacon on. Roll it up, just like a Tootsie roll in the wrapper. Hold it by both ends and then just kinda roll it across the table like a rolling pin, if that makes sense the way I am describing it. Let it sit like that all nice and tight until your ready to smoke it. Someone on here I know has a pic of what it should look like so anyone reading this that does, post  a pic so he can have a good understanding of what we mean. I don't have a photo otherwise I would post one.


----------



## jamminjimi (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes I did the Saran trick. It was packed real nice. Maybe I needed a cocktail?


----------



## jamminjimi (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes do the bacon weave first. Than the sausage. Saran wrap roll let sit. Put in smoker 45 minutes later say oh **** now what. Check out this link.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=68353

Great pics and tutorial.


----------



## notaryglenn (Dec 31, 2009)

Is it okay to leave fattie in fridge overnite before smoking?


----------



## fire it up (Dec 31, 2009)

Absolutely, the only time I wouldn't is if filling with nachos/biscuits/anything that will absorb the grease and become soggy but yes, overnight in the fridge is perfectly fine.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 1, 2010)

I cannt tell much from the photo but it burst have you thought maybe o the next one not too put so much filling in them and get more rolls to them.


----------



## mikesr (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks like a steam explosion.  Those pieces of pepper look pretty big.  How much cheese did you put in that thing?

Next time maybe you could try sauteeing your peppers and onions ahead of time, letting them cool and then contsruct your fatty.


----------



## jamminjimi (Jan 2, 2010)

I made 3 fatty's cooked two that split. Well I finally got around to cooking the 3rd. I put it seam down the only thing I changed. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








ENJOY the view

Jim


----------



## jamminjimi (Jan 2, 2010)

BTW thanks for the HELP.

Jim


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks Good...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





On the other two remember we eat our mistakes so *No Evidence Exists That There Was a Mistake*...


----------



## john3198 (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks like seam side down helped. That's the way I do mine. Like Mark said, I try to keep the filling pretty thin so I get more than one wrap of the sausage (like a jelly roll).


----------



## cheapchalee (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks like it was good enought to eat anyway.  Try a little less filling.

Charlie


----------

